# يوميات واحد عنده موبايل



## M a r i a m (24 ديسمبر 2008)

كتــير من الشباب عــنده موبايل .... وكتير من الشباب مش محتاج انه يبقى
عــنده موبايل ..... وكتير من الشباب متصورين إنه ما مايقدرش يعيش من غير
موبايل

ودي بقى صفحــه من يوميات واحد من الشباب مش محتاج موبايل...بس هو عنده موبايل

ياللا نشوف هو كاتب ايه

انا بقالي 3 سنين جايب موبايل ... يعني بقالي 3 سنين جايب خط ... وبرده
بقالي 3 سنين عمال انزل فى نغمــات .... نزلت كل نغمات الدنيـا لموبايلي
.... دا على اساس أنه لما يرن النغمـه دي تشتغل ...

و من هنا بقى ظهرت المشكله .... إنه يرن .... الموبايل مابيرنش خالص ...
انا قلت يمكن العيب من الجهاز .... غيرت الجهاز ..طب من الخط....غيرت الخط
.... طب ممكن من النغمــه .... غيرت النغمــه

عملت كل المحاولات عشان أسمع نغمـة موبايلي بترن من غير ما اشغلهــا انا ... بس مفيــش فايده.. كل محاولاتي كانت نتيجتها بالفشــل..

و في اليوم الموعود (إللي كنت مستنيه من زمان) .... قمت من النــوم ... ببص في الموبايل لقيــت ميسد كول ....

مش معقول....انا جالي ميسد كوول ... لأ لا يمكـن ....

فكرت افتحها على طول ولا أروح أخد شاور الأول عشان أبقى مستعد ... دخلت
حلقت دقنى و خدت شاور و عملت شعرى سبايك و حطيت بارفان و لبست احلى طقم
عندى و لسه همسك الموبايل فى ايدى و..... وكانت الصدمه ....

أخــويا دخل عليا و قال لي : الجهاز بتاعي باظ وانا حطيت الخط بتاعي في جهازك مؤقتــا ......

تحطمــت كل احلامي ... نعم تحطمــت كل امالي التي كنت اعقدها في رؤية هذه الميسد .....

وبعد شهرين من تاريخ الميسد كنت ماشي في الشـارع رايح الدرس ... وفجأه
حسيــت بهزه في جيبي ( فيبريشن بقى ) ..... و سمعــت نغمــة موبايلي ....

انا طبعا مصدقتــش ان دا موبايلــي .... بس مكنش في حد بيـرد جنبي على
موبايلـه ..... يا نهار ابيض .... دا موبايلي اللي بيرن و إفتكرت ان دي
نغمتــي .....

كان وقت جميل اوي وانا اول مره أسمع نغمتي فيها من غير ما اشغلها ... يا
حلاوتــك يا نغمتــي ..... وقمــت مدخل ايدي في جيبـي و مطلــع الموبايل
..... و فتــحت المكالمه .....ونقول الووو

لقيــت واحد بيقولي : إيه يا بنتي انتــي فين انا مستنيـكــي قدام السينما بقالي ساعه .....

ساعتها تـــأكدت ان النمــره غلط ... بس انا ما رديتش عشــان ميعرفش إن
النمره غلط و يحرمنــي من أجمل لحظـــات حياتي ... بس هو قفل ..... قفل
لما انا مردتش عليـه .....

و بعد الحدث ده رجعت البيــت و ما روحتش الدرس و إتعقــدت بصراحــه ....... و جــالي إكتــئاب .......

الإكتــئاب زاد.. زاد زاد جــدا لحــد ما مبقيــت أقعــد في الأوضة لوحدي و باصص للحيطــه وفي إيدي الموبايل و ما بكلمــش حد ...

كانوا بيخشــوا عليــا يكلمــوني بس ما كنتش برد عليــهم ..... يجيبولي أكل ماكلــش ....

حاولوا كتير معايا عشــان يخرجونــي من حالة الإكتــئاب إللي انا فيهــا
لحد ما بابا جه وكلمنــي وقالي: الموبايل مش كل حاجه يا بنــي ... على
أيــامنا ما كنش فيه موبايلات ولا كلام من ده ..وكنا عايشيــن يا حبيبي ...

و قعد ناس كتير و دكاتره كتــير ييجوا يكلمـوني ... بس ما كنش فيه فايده ....

فقدوا الأمل في علاجـــي ..و بقيت انا مجنــون العيله .... كانوا مسمينــي مجنون الموبايل ....

بعد فتره بدأت أتحســن و اقتنع بكلامهم و جيت في يوم وقمــت و نسيت حكاية
الموبايل دي خالص .... وانا فاكر ســاعتها لما فتحــت التلفزيـون لقيــت
إعلان لموبايل... حاولت اقلب القناه عشان ما افكرش.. لقيــت إعلان عصام
الحضرى بتاع فودافون....

حاولت أقلب القناه عشان ما افكرش في المــوبايل ....لقيـــت إعلان نغمات فيديو تون...

الإعلان دا أثر فيــه اوي...هو انا حتــى طايل نغمــه عاديه عشان يجبلي
فيديو توووون .... الإكتئــاب رجعلي تاني ..... و قمــت قايم وجايب ورقه
وقلم وكتبت :بابا ماما سامحـوني أنا كنت عايز أخف بس انا قررت خلاص انى
انتحــر

و جيـــت ارمي نفسي من البلكونــه .... بس سمعت الموبايل بتاعي بيرن ....

اممممم دي نغمــة الرسايل أنا عارفها تين تين تين ..... فرحت اوي .....

فتحت الرساله لقيت رساله .....

"عزيزي العميل دلوقتي ممكن تشترك في خدمة الإنتــظار عشان إللي بيتــصلوا بيـــك وانت مشغـــول............."

لأ لأ ...... انتــم كده عايزين تموتوني

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآة بووووووووووووووم

(دا وهو بيقع م البلكونة )​


----------



## BITAR (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*ودى كانت نهايه فرقه نجيب الريحانى الموبايليه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*على وزن فرقه نجيب الريحانى المسرحيه*
*( استخدمت الكتالوج للمحتاجينه)*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا y_a_r_a*
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه


تحــــــــــفه يا يارا 

ميرررررررسى ياباشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههه

تحفة يا يارااااا *​


----------



## zezza (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جميلة اوى يا يارا 

مسكين الولد نفسه حد يرنله هههههههههههههه

شكرا يا يارا  اعياد سعيدة


----------



## sony_33 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميل قوى قصة عاشق الموبايل دة
بس اوعى يكون الموبايل دة بتاعك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## dark_angel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*الله يرحمه مات شهيد الموبايل*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*جمده قوووي يا يارا


تسلم ايديكي

​*


----------



## ameera (25 ديسمبر 2008)

حلوة النكتة

شكرا الك

ربنا يبارك اعمالك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههه الله يرحموا
ربنا يباركك يا يارا​


----------



## M a r i a m (25 ديسمبر 2008)

bitar قال:


> *ودى كانت نهايه فرقه نجيب الريحانى الموبايليه*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *على وزن فرقه نجيب الريحانى المسرحيه*
> ...


هههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يامستر للكتالوج للى محتاجينه طبعا
هههههههههههه
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (25 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> تحــــــــــفه يا يارا ​
> ...


 ميرسي ياكوكو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (25 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *تحفة يا يارااااا *​


 ميرسي ياتحفتى انتى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (25 ديسمبر 2008)

zezza قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميلة اوى يا يارا
> 
> ...


 ميرسي يازيزي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (25 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميل قوى قصة عاشق الموبايل دة
> بس اوعى يكون الموبايل دة بتاعك
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب ليه تخبيط الحلل ده 
هو بصراحة بصراحة مش اانا مش للدرجادى يعني انا من كتر ماهو مش فى دماغى نسيته فى 20 مكان وجبت غيره
هههههههه
بس بشبه على قصة واحد  صاحبنا ماركة عالمية:t30::t30::t30:
ههههههههههه​


----------



## M a r i a m (25 ديسمبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> *الله يرحمه مات شهيد الموبايل*​


 ميرسي ياغاوي مشاكل :smil16: لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
العزاء عند شركة موبينيل​


----------



## M a r i a m (25 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *جمده قوووي يا يارا​*
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي*​


ميرسي يا كوكو لردك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> حلوة النكتة
> 
> شكرا الك
> 
> ربنا يبارك اعمالك


ميرسي اميرة لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (25 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههه الله يرحموا​
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا يارا​


ميرسي ياالملكة العراقية لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## gigi angel (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله اوى يا يارا 

بجد تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## M a r i a m (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## gigi angel (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله اوى يا يارا 

بجد تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## M a r i a m (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي حبيبتي لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## بحب الهي (8 يناير 2009)

*الموبيل  والشباب,,,,,,,,,,,ادخل وشوف*



_كتــير من الشباب عــنده موبايل .... وكتير من الشباب مش محتاج انه يبقى
عــنده  موبايل ..... وكتير من الشباب متصورين إنه ما مايقدرش يعيش من  غير
موبايل

ودي بقى صفحــه من يوميات واحد من الشباب مش محتاج  موبايل...بس هو عنده موبايل

ياللا نشوف هو كاتب ايه

انا بقالي 3 سنين  جايب موبايل ... يعني بقالي 3 سنين جايب خط ... وبرده
بقالي 3 سنين عمال انزل فى  نغمــات .... نزلت كل نغمات الدنيـا لموبايلي
.... دا على اساس أنه لما يرن  النغمـه دي تشتغل ...

و من هنا بقى ظهرت المشكله .... إنه يرن .... الموبايل  مابيرنش خالص ...
انا قلت يمكن العيب من الجهاز .... غيرت الجهاز ..طب من  الخط....غيرت الخط
.... طب ممكن من النغمــه .... غيرت النغمــه

عملت كل  المحاولات عشان أسمع نغمـة موبايلي بترن من غير ما اشغلهــا انا ... بس مفيــش  فايده.. كل محاولاتي كانت نتيجتها بالفشــل..

و في اليوم الموعود (إللي كنت  مستنيه من زمان) .... قمت من النــوم ... ببص في الموبايل لقيــت ميسد كول  ....

مش معقول....انا جالي ميسد كوول ... لأ لا يمكـن ....

فكرت  افتحها على طول ولا أروح أخد شاور الأول عشان أبقى مستعد ... دخلت
حلقت دقنى و  خدت شاور و عملت شعرى سبايك و حطيت بارفان و لبست احلى طقم
عندى و لسه همسك  الموبايل فى ايدى و..... وكانت الصدمه ....

أخــويا دخل عليا و قال لي :  الجهاز بتاعي باظ وانا حطيت الخط بتاعي في جهازك مؤقتــا ......

تحطمــت كل  احلامي ... نعم تحطمــت كل امالي التي كنت اعقدها في رؤية هذه الميسد  .....

وبعد شهرين من تاريخ الميسد كنت ماشي في الشـارع رايح الدرس ...  وفجأه
حسيــت بهزه في جيبي ( فيبريشن بقى ) ..... و سمعــت نغمــة موبايلي  ....

انا طبعا مصدقتــش ان دا موبايلــي .... بس مكنش في حد بيـرد جنبي  على
موبايلـه ..... يا نهار ابيض .... دا موبايلي اللي بيرن و إفتكرت ان  دي
نغمتــي .....

كان وقت جميل اوي وانا اول مره أسمع نغمتي فيها من غير  ما اشغلها ... يا
حلاوتــك يا نغمتــي ..... وقمــت مدخل ايدي في جيبـي و مطلــع  الموبايل
..... و فتــحت المكالمه .....ونقول الووو

لقيــت واحد بيقولي :  إيه يا بنتي انتــي فين انا مستنيـكــي قدام السينما بقالي ساعه  .....

ساعتها تـــأكدت ان النمــره غلط ... بس انا ما رديتش عشــان ميعرفش  إن
النمره غلط و يحرمنــي من أجمل لحظـــات حياتي ... بس هو قفل .....  قفل
لما انا مردتش عليـه .....

و بعد الحدث ده رجعت البيــت و ما روحتش  الدرس و إتعقــدت بصراحــه ....... و جــالي إكتــئاب .......

الإكتــئاب  زاد.. زاد زاد جــدا لحــد ما مبقيــت أقعــد في الأوضة لوحدي و باصص للحيطــه وفي  إيدي الموبايل و ما بكلمــش حد ...

كانوا بيخشــوا عليــا يكلمــوني بس ما  كنتش برد عليــهم ..... يجيبولي أكل ماكلــش ....

حاولوا كتير معايا عشــان  يخرجونــي من حالة الإكتــئاب إللي انا فيهــا
لحد ما بابا جه وكلمنــي وقالي:  الموبايل مش كل حاجه يا بنــي ... على
أيــامنا ما كنش فيه موبايلات ولا كلام من  ده ..وكنا عايشيــن يا حبيبي ...

و قعد ناس كتير و دكاتره كتــير ييجوا  يكلمـوني ... بس ما كنش فيه فايده ....

فقدوا الأمل في علاجـــي ..و بقيت  انا مجنــون العيله .... كانوا مسمينــي مجنون الموبايل ....

بعد فتره بدأت  أتحســن و اقتنع بكلامهم و جيت في يوم وقمــت و نسيت حكاية
الموبايل دي خالص  .... وانا فاكر ســاعتها لما فتحــت التلفزيـون لقيــت
إعلان لموبايل... حاولت  اقلب القناه عشان ما افكرش.. لقيــت إعلان عصام
الحضرى بتاع  فودافون....

حاولت أقلب القناه عشان ما افكرش في المــوبايل ....لقيـــت  إعلان نغمات فيديو تون...

الإعلان دا أثر فيــه اوي...هو انا حتــى طايل  نغمــه عاديه عشان يجبلي
فيديو توووون .... الإكتئــاب رجعلي تاني ..... و قمــت  قايم وجايب ورقه
وقلم وكتبت :بابا ماما سامحـوني أنا كنت عايز أخف بس انا قررت  خلاص انى
انتحــر

و جيـــت ارمي نفسي من البلكونــه .... بس سمعت  الموبايل بتاعي بيرن ....

اممممم دي نغمــة الرسايل أنا عارفها تين تين تين  ..... فرحت اوي .....

فتحت الرساله لقيت رساله .....

"عزيزي العميل  دلوقتي ممكن تشترك في خدمة الإنتــظار عشان إللي بيتــصلوا بيـــك وانت  مشغـــول............."

لأ لأ ...... انتــم كده عايزين  تموتوني

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآة بووووووووووووووم

(دا وهو بيقع م  البلكونة  )_


----------



## dark_angel (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: الموبيل  والشباب,,,,,,,,,,,ادخل وشوف*

*حلوة هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## بحب الهي (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: الموبيل  والشباب,,,,,,,,,,,ادخل وشوف*

_مرسي ليك_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يناير 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره 

الرجاء عدم التكرار *​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (16 مارس 2009)

*يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

:smi411:كتــير من الشباب عــنده موبايل .... وكتير من الشباب مش محتاج انه يبقى
عــنده موبايل ..... وكتير من الشباب متصورين إنه ما مايقدرش يعيش من غير
موبايل

ودي بقى صفحــه من يوميات واحد من الشباب مش محتاج موبايل...بس هو عنده موبايل

ياللا نشوف هو كاتب ايه

انا بقالي 3 سنين جايب موبايل ... يعني بقالي 3 سنين جايب خط ... وبرده
بقالي 3 سنين عمال انزل فى نغمــات .... نزلت كل نغمات الدنيـا لموبايلي
.... دا على اساس أنه لما يرن النغمـه دي تشتغل ...

و من هنا بقى ظهرت المشكله .... إنه يرن .... الموبايل مابيرنش خالص ...
انا قلت يمكن العيب من الجهاز .... غيرت الجهاز ..طب من الخط....غيرت الخط
.... طب ممكن من النغمــه .... غيرت النغمــه

عملت كل المحاولات عشان أسمع نغمـة موبايلي بترن من غير ما اشغلهــا انا ... بس مفيــش فايده.. كل محاولاتي كانت نتيجتها بالفشــل..

و في اليوم الموعود (إللي كنت مستنيه من زمان) .... قمت من النــوم ... ببص في الموبايل لقيــت ميسد كول ....

مش معقول....انا جالي ميسد كوول ... لأ لا يمكـن ....

فكرت افتحها على طول ولا أروح أخد شاور الأول عشان أبقى مستعد ... دخلت
حلقت دقنى و خدت شاور و عملت شعرى سبايك و حطيت بارفان و لبست احلى طقم
عندى و لسه همسك الموبايل فى ايدى و..... وكانت الصدمه ....

أخــويا دخل عليا و قال لي : الجهاز بتاعي باظ وانا حطيت الخط بتاعي في جهازك مؤقتــا ......

تحطمــت كل احلامي ... نعم تحطمــت كل امالي التي كنت اعقدها في رؤية هذه الميسد .....

وبعد شهرين من تاريخ الميسد كنت ماشي في الشـارع رايح الدرس ... وفجأه
حسيــت بهزه في جيبي ( فيبريشن بقى ) ..... و سمعــت نغمــة موبايلي ....

انا طبعا مصدقتــش ان دا موبايلــي .... بس مكنش في حد بيـرد جنبي على
موبايلـه ..... يا نهار ابيض .... دا موبايلي اللي بيرن و إفتكرت ان دي
نغمتــي .....

كان وقت جميل اوي وانا اول مره أسمع نغمتي فيها من غير ما اشغلها ... يا
حلاوتــك يا نغمتــي ..... وقمــت مدخل ايدي في جيبـي و مطلــع الموبايل
..... و فتــحت المكالمه .....ونقول الووو

لقيــت واحد بيقولي : إيه يا بنتي انتــي فين انا مستنيـكــي قدام السينما بقالي ساعه .....

ساعتها تـــأكدت ان النمــره غلط ... بس انا ما رديتش عشــان ميعرفش إن
النمره غلط و يحرمنــي من أجمل لحظـــات حياتي ... بس هو قفل ..... قفل
لما انا مردتش عليـه .....

و بعد الحدث ده رجعت البيــت و ما روحتش الدرس و إتعقــدت بصراحــه ....... و جــالي إكتــئاب .......

الإكتــئاب زاد.. زاد زاد جــدا لحــد ما مبقيــت أقعــد في الأوضة لوحدي و باصص للحيطــه وفي إيدي الموبايل و ما بكلمــش حد ...

كانوا بيخشــوا عليــا يكلمــوني بس ما كنتش برد عليــهم ..... يجيبولي أكل ماكلــش ....

حاولوا كتير معايا عشــان يخرجونــي من حالة الإكتــئاب إللي انا فيهــا
لحد ما بابا جه وكلمنــي وقالي: الموبايل مش كل حاجه يا بنــي ... على
أيــامنا ما كنش فيه موبايلات ولا كلام من ده ..وكنا عايشيــن يا حبيبي ...

و قعد ناس كتير و دكاتره كتــير ييجوا يكلمـوني ... بس ما كنش فيه فايده ....

فقدوا الأمل في علاجـــي ..و بقيت انا مجنــون العيله .... كانوا مسمينــي مجنون الموبايل ....

بعد فتره بدأت أتحســن و اقتنع بكلامهم و جيت في يوم وقمــت و نسيت حكاية
الموبايل دي خالص .... وانا فاكر ســاعتها لما فتحــت التلفزيـون لقيــت
إعلان لموبايل... حاولت اقلب القناه عشان ما افكرش.. لقيــت إعلان عصام
الحضرى بتاع فودافون....

حاولت أقلب القناه عشان ما افكرش في المــوبايل ....لقيـــت إعلان نغمات فيديو تون...

الإعلان دا أثر فيــه اوي...هو انا حتــى طايل نغمــه عاديه عشان يجبلي
فيديو توووون .... الإكتئــاب رجعلي تاني ..... و قمــت قايم وجايب ورقه
وقلم وكتبت :بابا ماما سامحـوني أنا كنت عايز أخف بس انا قررت خلاص انى
انتحــر

و جيـــت ارمي نفسي من البلكونــه .... بس سمعت الموبايل بتاعي بيرن ....

اممممم دي نغمــة الرسايل أنا عارفها تين تين تين ..... فرحت اوي .....

فتحت الرساله لقيت رساله .....

"عزيزي العميل دلوقتي ممكن تشترك في خدمة الإنتــظار عشان إللي بيتــصلوا بيـــك وانت مشغـــول............."

لأ لأ ...... انتــم كده عايزين تموتوني

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآة بووووووووووووووم

(دا وهو بيقع م البلكونة )


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يوميات حلوة يا نيرمين


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل  وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*


جميل يا نيرمن

شكرااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (16 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

شكرا لمروك وربنا معاك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

*حلوو قوي يا نيرمين


تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

ميرسى لمرورك ويارب الوضوع يكون نال اعجبكم وربنا يباركك


----------



## ابن الكنيسه (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

موضوع  جميل جداااا 

ربنا يعود تعب محبتك


----------



## white rose (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

حلوين هاليوميات يا نيرمين
يسلموا ايديك

الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

قصه جميله يا نيرمين 

ميرررررسى على القصه ​ 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (18 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

شكرا لمروركم الجمييييييييييييل 
وربنا معاكوا


----------



## Rosetta (18 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

*ههههههههههههه
عنجد كتير حلوة 
مرسي يا نيرمين ​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (18 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

شكرا ليكى نيرمين 
لهذا المجهود الكبير
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## monygirl (18 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_حلوة اوى اليوميات دى _
_ميرسى ليكى يا نيرمين_​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

هههههههههههه
هو لسه فى حد كده

بجد جميله جدا

ميرسى على اليوميات اللى تخنق دى

ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (18 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

ههههههه
حلوة 
مرسي عاليوميات الحلوة من الموبايل العجيب​


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (18 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

*هههههههههههههه

حلوة اليوميات دى



ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك

بس جامده وكويس انه مات ​*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (19 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

شكرا لمروك يا كوكى  
وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (19 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

هههههههه انتقل الى رحمة الله
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا نيرمين​


----------



## SALVATION (19 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

_جميل موضوعك نيرمين
شكرا كتيير
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## mansour (19 مارس 2009)

*: {{{قصة شاب محدش بيرن عليه}}}*

((قصه شاب محدش بيرن عليه))​انا بقالي 3 سنين جايب موبايل ... يعني بقالي 3 سنين جايب خط ... وبرده
بقالي 3 سنين عمال انزل فى نغمــات .... نزلت كل نغمات الدنيـا لموبايلي
.... دا على اساس أنه لما يرن النغمـه دي تشتغل ...

و من هنا بقى ظهرت المشكله .... إنه يرن .... الموبايل مابيرنش خالص ...
انا قلت يمكن العيب من الجهاز .... غيرت الجهاز ..طب من الخط....غيرت الخط
.... طب ممكن من النغمــه .... غيرت النغمــه

عملت كل المحاولات عشان أسمع نغمـة موبايلي بترن من غير ما اشغلهــا انا ... بس مفيــش فايده.. كل محاولاتي كانت نتيجتها بالفشــل..

و في اليوم الموعود (إللي كنت مستنيه من زمان) .... قمت من النــوم ... ببص في الموبايل لقيــت ميسد كول ....

مش معقول....انا جالي ميسد كوول ... لأ لا يمكـن ....

فكرت افتحها على طول ولا أروح أخد شاور الأول عشان أبقى مستعد ... دخلت
حلقت دقنى و خدت شاور و عملت شعرى سبايك و حطيت بارفان و لبست احلى طقم
عندى و لسه همسك الموبايل فى ايدى و..... وكانت الصدمه ....

أخــويا دخل عليا و قال لي : الجهاز بتاعي باظ وانا حطيت الخط بتاعي في جهازك مؤقتــا ......

تحطمــت كل احلامي ... نعم تحطمــت كل امالي التي كنت اعقدها في رؤية هذه الميسد .....

وبعد شهرين من تاريخ الميسد كنت ماشي في الشـارع رايح الدرس ... وفجأه
حسيــت بهزه في جيبي ( فيبريشن بقى ) ..... و سمعــت نغمــة موبايلي ....

انا طبعا مصدقتــش ان دا موبايلــي .... بس مكنش في حد بيـرد جنبي على
موبايلـه ..... يا نهار ابيض .... دا موبايلي اللي بيرن و إفتكرت ان دي
نغمتــي .....

كان وقت جميل اوي وانا اول مره أسمع نغمتي فيها من غير ما اشغلها ... يا
حلاوتــك يا نغمتــي ..... وقمــت مدخل ايدي في جيبـي و مطلــع الموبايل
..... و فتــحت المكالمه .....ونقول الووو

لقيــت واحد بيقولي : إيه يا بنتي انتــي فين انا مستنيـكــي قدام السينما بقالي ساعه .....

خسئت

ساعتها تـــأكدت ان النمــره غلط ... بس انا ما رديتش عشــان ميعرفش إن
النمره غلط و يحرمنــي من أجمل لحظـــات حياتي ... بس هو قفل ..... قفل
لما انا مردتش عليـه .....

و بعد الحدث ده رجعت البيــت و ما روحتش الدرس و إتعقــدت بصراحــه ....... و جــالي إكتــئاب .......

الإكتــئاب زاد.. زاد زاد جــدا لحــد ما مبقيــت أقعــد في الأوضة لوحدي و باصص للحيطــه وفي إيدي الموبايل و ما بكلمــش حد ...

كانوا بيخشــوا عليــا يكلمــوني بس ما كنتش برد عليــهم ..... يجيبولي أكل ماكلــش ....

حاولوا كتير معايا عشــان يخرجونــي من حالة الإكتــئاب إللي انا فيهــا
لحد ما بابا جه وكلمنــي وقالي: الموبايل مش كل حاجه يا بنــي ... على
أيــامنا ما كنش فيه موبايلات ولا كلام من ده ..وكنا عايشيــن يا حبيبي ...

و قعد ناس كتير و دكاتره كتــير ييجوا يكلمـوني ... بس ما كنش فيه فايده ....

فقدوا الأمل في علاجـــي ..و بقيت انا مجنــون العيله .... كانوا مسمينــي مجنون الموبايل ....



بعد فتره بدأت أتحســن و اقتنع بكلامهم و جيت في يوم وقمــت و نسيت حكاية
الموبايل دي خالص .... وانا فاكر ســاعتها لما فتحــت التلفزيـون لقيــت
إعلان لموبايل... حاولت اقلب القناه عشان ما افكرش.. لقيــت إعلان عصام
الحضرى بتاع فودافون....

حاولت أقلب القناه عشان ما افكرش في المــوبايل ....لقيـــت إعلان نغمات فيديو تون...



الإعلان دا أثر فيــه اوي...هو انا حتــى طايل نغمــه عاديه عشان يجبلي
فيديو توووون .... الإكتئــاب رجعلي تاني ..... و قمــت قايم وجايب ورقه
وقلم وكتبت :بابا ماما سامحـوني أنا كنت عايز أخف بس انا قررت خلاص انى
انتحــر

و جيـــت ارمي نفسي من البلكونــه .... بس سمعت الموبايل بتاعي بيرن ....

اممممم دي نغمــة الرسايل أنا عارفها تين تين تين ..... فرحت اوي .....

فتحت الرساله لقيت رساله .....



"عزيزي العميل دلوقتي ممكن تشترك في خدمة الإنتــظار عشان إللي بيتــصلوا بيـــك وانت مشغـــول............."



لأ لأ ...... انتــم كده عايزين تموتوني

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآة بووووووووووووووم

(دا وهو بيقع م البلكونة )


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 مارس 2009)

*رد: : {{{قصة شاب محدش بيرن عليه}}}*

*ههههههههه

حلوه قوووي

تسلم ايديك منصور​*


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

شكرا لمروركم الرائع 
وربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

ميرسى جداجدا يا كوكو على مرورك الجمييييل 
وربنا يباركك


----------



## sweetyshery (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: : {{{قصة شاب محدش بيرن عليه}}}*

*ياحول لله يارب كان ادينا رقمه كلنا رنينلو شويه اهو راح بلاش الولد ياحرام شوفتو دا اخرت للي مش بسمع كلام فودافون*​


----------



## god love 2011 (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مات شهيد الموبايل والرنه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك 
ويفرح قلبك دايما_​


----------



## zama (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

بجد موضوع مميز


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: : {{{قصة شاب محدش بيرن عليه}}}*

هههههههههههه

تحــــــــفه يا منصور

ابقى ادينى رقمه ارن عليه 

ههههههههههههههههه 

ميررررسى ياباشا 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ndidi (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: : {{{قصة شاب محدش بيرن عليه}}}*

دا انسان مسكين...مكانه كنت اتصلت ب 20 نمرة عشوائية ورحت معاكسهم بالكلام...وساعتها الحق على رنات ههههههههههههه...على العموم موضوع ظريف قوي
شكرا


----------



## جارجيوس (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: : {{{قصة شاب محدش بيرن عليه}}}*

بدك تنتحر عشان موبايلك ما برن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا بدي انتحر عشان موبايلي برن زياده عن اللزوم
الرب يباركك


----------



## كوك (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: : {{{قصة شاب محدش بيرن عليه}}}*

_ميرسى جدا _


_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2009)

*رد: : {{{قصة شاب محدش بيرن عليه}}}*

افرح يابني موبايلك ما بيرن

ههههههههههههههههههه

الموبايل يابني بيضر

ههههههههههههه

جميل

شكرا


----------



## جيلان (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد عندة موبايل*

*هههههههههههههههههه
انا ساعات ببقى زهقانة بس من كتر ما بيرن
الواحد ساعات بيقفله اسبوع ياخد هدنة يعنى
موضوع حلو بس اعتقد مكانه ترفيهى
ميرسى ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مارس 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره 

الرجاء عدم التكرار 

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## mero_engel (23 مارس 2009)

*مسكين قطع قلبي صدقيني الراجل دا*
*ميرسي يا جميل*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
جمييييييلة جدااااااااا
جامدة بجد
ربنا بياركك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مارس 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع للمرة الثانية لتكراره

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## مريم12 (23 مارس 2009)

*ميررررررررررررسى على القصة الجميلة يا يارا*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## erenymagdy (2 أبريل 2009)

*rena*

يا عينى طب كان يدينى رقمه وانا مكنتش هعبره برده:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
رائع

شكرررا مريم

ربنا يباركك


----------



## كوك (6 أبريل 2009)

*يوميات واحد معاه موبيل*


*كتــير من الشباب عــنده موبايل .... وكتير من الشباب مش محتاج انه يبقى
عــنده موبايل ..... وكتير من الشباب متصورين إنه ما مايقدرش يعيش من غير
موبايل

ودي بقى صفحــه من يوميات واحد من الشباب مش محتاج موبايل...بس هو عنده موبايل

ياللا نشوف هو كاتب ايه

انا بقالي 3 سنين جايب موبايل ... يعني بقالي 3 سنين جايب خط ... وبرده
بقالي 3 سنين عمال انزل فى نغمــات .... نزلت كل نغمات الدنيـا لموبايلي
.... دا على اساس أنه لما يرن النغمـه دي تشتغل ...

و من هنا بقى ظهرت المشكله .... إنه يرن .... الموبايل مابيرنش خالص ...
انا قلت يمكن العيب من الجهاز .... غيرت الجهاز ..طب من الخط....غيرت الخط
.... طب ممكن من النغمــه .... غيرت النغمــه

عملت كل المحاولات عشان أسمع نغمـة موبايلي بترن من غير ما اشغلهــا انا ... بس مفيــش فايده.. كل محاولاتي كانت نتيجتها بالفشــل..

و في اليوم الموعود (إللي كنت مستنيه من زمان) .... قمت من النــوم ... ببص في الموبايل لقيــت ميسد كول ....

مش معقول....انا جالي ميسد كوول ... لأ لا يمكـن ....

فكرت افتحها على طول ولا أروح أخد شاور الأول عشان أبقى مستعد ... دخلت
حلقت دقنى و خدت شاور و عملت شعرى سبايك و حطيت بارفان و لبست احلى طقم
عندى و لسه همسك الموبايل فى ايدى و..... وكانت الصدمه ....

أخــويا دخل عليا و قال لي : الجهاز بتاعي باظ وانا حطيت الخط بتاعي في جهازك مؤقتــا ......

تحطمــت كل احلامي ... نعم تحطمــت كل امالي التي كنت اعقدها في رؤية هذه الميسد .....

وبعد شهرين من تاريخ الميسد كنت ماشي في الشـارع رايح الدرس ... وفجأه
حسيــت بهزه في جيبي ( فيبريشن بقى ) ..... و سمعــت نغمــة موبايلي ....

انا طبعا مصدقتــش ان دا موبايلــي .... بس مكنش في حد بيـرد جنبي على
موبايلـه ..... يا نهار ابيض .... دا موبايلي اللي بيرن و إفتكرت ان دي
نغمتــي .....

كان وقت جميل اوي وانا اول مره أسمع نغمتي فيها من غير ما اشغلها ... يا
حلاوتــك يا نغمتــي ..... وقمــت مدخل ايدي في جيبـي و مطلــع الموبايل
..... و فتــحت المكالمه .....ونقول الووو

لقيــت واحد بيقولي : إيه يا بنتي انتــي فين انا مستنيـكــي قدام السينما بقالي ساعه .....

ساعتها تـــأكدت ان النمــره غلط ... بس انا ما رديتش عشــان ميعرفش إن
النمره غلط و يحرمنــي من أجمل لحظـــات حياتي ... بس هو قفل ..... قفل
لما انا مردتش عليـه .....

و بعد الحدث ده رجعت البيــت و ما روحتش الدرس و إتعقــدت بصراحــه ....... و جــالي إكتــئاب .......

الإكتــئاب زاد.. زاد زاد جــدا لحــد ما مبقيــت أقعــد في الأوضة لوحدي و باصص للحيطــه وفي إيدي الموبايل و ما بكلمــش حد ...

كانوا بيخشــوا عليــا يكلمــوني بس ما كنتش برد عليــهم ..... يجيبولي أكل ماكلــش ....

حاولوا كتير معايا عشــان يخرجونــي من حالة الإكتــئاب إللي انا فيهــا
لحد ما بابا جه وكلمنــي وقالي: الموبايل مش كل حاجه يا بنــي ... على
أيــامنا ما كنش فيه موبايلات ولا كلام من ده ..وكنا عايشيــن يا حبيبي ...

و قعد ناس كتير و دكاتره كتــير ييجوا يكلمـوني ... بس ما كنش فيه فايده ....

فقدوا الأمل في علاجـــي ..و بقيت انا مجنــون العيله .... كانوا مسمينــي مجنون الموبايل ....

بعد فتره بدأت أتحســن و اقتنع بكلامهم و جيت في يوم وقمــت و نسيت حكاية
الموبايل دي خالص .... وانا فاكر ســاعتها لما فتحــت التلفزيـون لقيــت
إعلان لموبايل... حاولت اقلب القناه عشان ما افكرش.. لقيــت إعلان عصام
الحضرى بتاع فودافون....

حاولت أقلب القناه عشان ما افكرش في المــوبايل ....لقيـــت إعلان نغمات فيديو تون...

الإعلان دا أثر فيــه اوي...هو انا حتــى طايل نغمــه عاديه عشان يجبلي
فيديو توووون .... الإكتئــاب رجعلي تاني ..... و قمــت قايم وجايب ورقه
وقلم وكتبت :بابا ماما سامحـوني أنا كنت عايز أخف بس انا قررت خلاص انى
انتحــر

و جيـــت ارمي نفسي من البلكونــه .... بس سمعت الموبايل بتاعي بيرن ....

اممممم دي نغمــة الرسايل أنا عارفها تين تين تين ..... فرحت اوي .....

فتحت الرساله لقيت رساله .....

"عزيزي العميل دلوقتي ممكن تشترك في خدمة الإنتــظار عشان إللي بيتــصلوا بيـــك وانت مشغـــول............."

لأ لأ ...... انتــم كده عايزين تموتوني

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآة بووووووووووووووم

(دا وهو بيقع م البلكونة *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد معاه موبيل*

*حلووووووه قوووووووي

تسلم ايديك

كوك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يوميات واحد معاه موبيل*

هههههههههههه

تحــــــــــــفه يا كوك 

ميررررسى ياباشا 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أبريل 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (4 مايو 2009)

مسكين هههههههههههههههه


----------



## muheb (5 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههن 
مرسي ليك


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 مايو 2009)

شهيد التكنولوجيا


----------

